# San Francisco try 2.......



## loser101 (Apr 13, 2007)

So first time didn't work out, but would u guys want to give it another go at a meet up????


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

I wanna


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll be in the Bay area for a week in late June. When's the meet up?


----------



## jcharcalla (Aug 1, 2007)

I will be there for a week in Sept.


----------



## limecat (Sep 28, 2007)

If anyone in the Bay Area ever wants to get together for some photography, I'm always down!


----------



## cherrymoose (Sep 29, 2007)

I personally know about 5 amateur photographers around here, and about 5 more on TPF. 

So that would be awesome.... I've been up for this offer for about 6 months now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Miki (Jan 26, 2008)

Bump....
Just moved here and looking to meet other photogs.... msg me !!
cheers.


----------



## Killjoy (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, I'll bite.
I've been trying to have a get together with other photographers, on another forum that I frequent, and there has been no action.
I found this forum, and I'm hoping some of you folks are more willing to go out and shoot?
I live in the East Bay, close to Mount Diablo and am willing and able to drive just about anywhere for a photo shoot.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just found this section of the forums so if anyone has anything going on I'll try to make it


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 12, 2008)

btw, I'm not in San Francisco.  I'm actually in Daly City but close enough


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 13, 2008)

Well Heck... I would love to get together, but that is quite a trip for me.


----------

